# Dual flush retrofit kit



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Saw this at a supply house today. Anybody have experience with this? Does it work? On a 1.6, or does it require a 1.28? Just curious. Haven't had a lot of inquiries by customers about dual flush.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

In my mind I see Handihacks and homeowners installing these on 3.5 gpf toilets... That should work just ducky...:laughing: 

It might work on some 2" flush valve 1.6 gpf toilets...
They usually suck to begin with...

It's not for 1.28 gpf toilets...

Why don't you look at the instructions and see how the "angled seat adapter" gets glued onto the flush valve and some of their other absolutely brilliant ideas then get back to me if you are still interested in playing with these pos valves...:laughing:

If your customer wants a water saving toilet why not just give them a good one instead of one that is pretty much guaranteed to bite you in the ass....:whistling2:


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

Anything that has the word "retrofit" right on the box, you can probably count on it being a piece of shiot.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

You can also convert your 8 cylinder gas engine to a fuel efficient 4 by removing a few spark plug wires.







Its not how the toilet was engineered, so performance would be spotty at best, lucky of it works at all. At least the old 'bricks in the tank' trick is reversible


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

Line carry. That's all I got to say bout that.


----------



## PathMaker (May 10, 2013)

Ya, I've removed a handful of these. All of them done by handy h/os. They call me usually because the toilet stops flushing well. The cartridge sits over the flange where the standard flapper would go. As a result there remains a stagnant 3-4 inches of water in the bottom of the tank that gets pretty nasty.
Also, because most homeowners cant/dont/wont raise the water level the flush is always weaker than it should be.

Long story short, they're good money makers for me, but only cuz I take a lot out and either rebuild or replace. Thanks Fluidmaster!!:thumbup:


----------

